# Solved: Missing Icons?



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

I hate to always sound stupid and bug you guys but I really dont know all that much about computers...well this one. When I go to the Control Panel, none of the icons show up. Down on the Status Bar I think it says that there are 34 items in it but none show up. What should I do?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

what happens if you type "control appwiz.cpl" w\o quotation marks into start\run and click okay?


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

It brings up Add/Remove Program Properties


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Good.....do a file find for *.cpl and they should be in the window\system dir. if they are not move them there. If they are in the proper dir. then try sfc
this is for 98\se......


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

brindle said:


> Good.....do a file find for *.cpl and they should be in the window\system dir. if they are not move them there. If they are in the proper dir. then try sfc
> this is for 98\se......


I am on ME so would I do the same thing or not?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

yes they should be in windows\system for ME also..........I don't know if ME has sfc or not. Someone else that is familiar with your OS will have to provide further assistance.....I should of asked for your OS first off.....
It's always a good idea to include your OS in the question....


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Were they in the system sub dir.? if not did you cut and paste them to the system sub dir.? Has the problem been resolved? If it hasn't been resolved and you have done as I suggested we need to know so soneone else can help.
[edit] was there an error message?


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

I probably sound so stupid. I have no idea what you just told me to do. 

I went to "Search for files and Folders" and searched for the *.cpl thing and that is about as far as I got. It came up with 25 things


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

your fine and not sounding stupid and no one here will say you sound so.....

okay you found 25 cpl files...what directory are they in?


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

Is that the same thing as the folder that they are in?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

yes I call them dir. and sub dir....yep what folder...or I could of asked for the path to the file......


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

C:\windows\system


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

okay then we'll have to wait for someonre that knows ME or security.
hang in there and remember you can bump your thread....
good luck pinkk and welcome to TSG


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

in the mean time I did a google and found this

missing icons in control panel
Theoran




Restart Windows in Safe mode. To do so, restart your computer, press and hold down the CTRL key after your computer completes the Power On Self Test (POST), and then choose Safe Mode from the Startup menu.

Use Windows Explorer to remove the ShellIconCache file from the Windows folder. 

You need to be able to view hidden files to see the ShellIconCache file. To view hidden files in Windows ME, click Folder Options on the View menu in Windows Explorer, click the View tab, click Show All Files, and then click OK. 

Restart your computer 

If that doesn't work then try this.

This kind of problems boil down to corruption in one of the Control Panel applets. Every time Control Panel loads, it scans the Windows\System folder for files with the extension .CPL, each of which may contain one or more applets. A corrupted CPL file causes the problem you're encountering. To identify the problem file, you'll have to go through a tedious process of elimination.

Open a DOS box, navigate to Windows\System folder, and enter the command REN *.CPL *.CPX. If you started Control Panel now, it would show no applets. Now rename one of the CPX files back to its original CPL extension. Launch Control Panel. Does it work? Next restore the original extension to another of the CPX files. Keep doing this until the problem reappears, indicating that the file you most recently restored is corrupt. Move that file out of Windows\System folder and continue, as there might be more than one corrupted file. When you've processed all the files, you'll have a working Control Panel containing only uncorrupt applets.

This kind of Control Panel problem is often caused by an uninstall program that removes an essential DLL without removing the CPL file. If the corrupt CPL file relates to a program or peripheral that's no longer present on your system, you can simply delete it. If the removal of the corrupt file has left you lacking some essential Control Panel function, however, you'll have to reinstall the CPL file that caused the problem.


These are the typical .cpl file associated with the control panel icons
Accessibility Options - Access.cpl 
Add/Remove Programs - Appwiz.cpl 
MSDOS Console - Console.cpl 
Date/Time - Timedate 
Display - Desk.cpl 
Find Fast - Findfast.cpl 
Fonts - Main.cpl 
GSNW - Nwc.cpl 
Intel Pro Set - Proset.cpl 
Internet - Inetcpl.cpl 
KEYBOARD - Main.cpl 
Licensing - Liccpa.cpl 
Macfile - Sfmmgr.cpl 
Mail and Fax - Mlcfg32.Cpl 
Modems - Modem.cpl 
Mouse - Main.cpl 
Multimedia - Mmsys.cpl 
Network - Ncpa.cpl 
ODBC32 - Odbccp32.cpl 
PCCard - Devapps.cpl 
Ports - Ports.cpl 
Printers - Main.cpl 
Regional Settings - Intl.cpl 
SCSI Adapters - Devapps.cpl 
Server - Srvmgr.cpl 
Sounds - Mmsys.cpl 
System - Sysdm.cpl 
Tape Devices - Devapps.cpl 
Telephony - Telephon.cpl 
UPS - Ups.cpl


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

THe names of my files are all different from those. Is that bad?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I wouldn't think they are all differant, not knowing Me most of them look like default applications.......pinkk I need to bow out because I'm not helping you and the longer I post the less likely someone else will help......
hang on you have a good willingness to learn and resolve the problem....
in the mean time remember you can type in the run box the app. you want to open....here are some ME cpl's

Control Panel Tool.......................Command 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Accessibility Options.............. control access.cpl 
Add New Hardware..................control sysdm.cpl add new hardware 
Add/Remove Programs..............control appwiz.cpl 
Date/Time Properties................control timedate.cpl 
Display Properties....................control desk.cpl 
FindFast................................control findfast.cpl 
Internet Properties..................control inetcpl.cpl 
Joystick Properties..................control joy.cpl 
Keyboard Properties.................control main.cpl keyboard 
Microsoft Exchange.................control mlcfg32.cpl 
(or Windows Messaging) 
Microsoft Mail Post Office.........control wgpocpl.cpl 
Modem Properties....................control modem.cpl 
Mouse...................................control main.cpl 
Multimedia Properties...............control mmsys.cpl 
Network Properties..................control netcpl.cpl 
Password..............................password.cpl 
PC Card................................control main.cpl pc card (PCMCIA) 
Power Management (Windows 95)...control main.cpl power 
Power Management (Windows 98)...control powercfg.cpl 
Printers Properties....................control main.cpl printers 
Regional Settings.....................control intl.cpl 
Scanners and Cameras.............control sticpl.cpl 
Sound Properties.....................control mmsys.cpl sounds 
System Properties...................control sysdm.cpl


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

pinkk,

If you are using WinMe OS go to microsofts website and search for "power toys" and then download TWEAKUI for WinMe and install it.

Under the "repair" tab it rebuilds your icons. I use WinMe and I have to use that at least once a day because something corrupts them so it may fix yours if they are not showing at all. I think Yahoo Messenger is the culprit I'm not sure.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks for that Needafix and welcome to TSG
Yes under the repair tab you have that option and some others. 
Once a day  Yahoo  winme


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

I searched for Power Toys and couldnt find that download.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Pinkk,
Here's a linkTweakui Hope it helps you.


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

pinkk said:


> Thanks!!!!!


Was that tweakui of any value in fixing your icon problem?

I have been keeping notes lately of where I go and what I do on the net that may be the source of all my corrupted icons on this WinMe. I have been using the free version of NoFlash. It blocks all images and as of yet NO corrupted icons. So I'm going to go about my business of my regular stops on the net with NoFlash turned off because I suspect that it may be something in an image. Maybe one of those bugs that hide in .jpeg"s or .jpg's.

Now my caps button is broke and can only get lower case by holding down the shift key all the time.

I CAN'T WIN. FIX ONE THING THEN HERE COMES SOMETHING ELSE RIGHT?


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

Right when I was going to download it my internet went buggy and I havent been on that computer to try to download it again. I need to though...


----------



## pinkk (Mar 19, 2005)

So yesterday I decided to look at the Settings on the Control Panel and I changed one and guess what...all my icons showed up. Its all fixed!!! Yay!!


----------



## TechLady (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi, I have the same issue with a Windows 2000 server--nothing listed under control panel. Techs replaced icons but server still messed up. Also, nothing will install. Shortcuts under start/programs are missing. Many exe files that should start programs go nowhere. 

This is one of several servers in our system that are having similar problems. I see multiple threads with same problem on several websites. What's going on?

I searched the servers with several virus programs (Virus Scan, Norton) including several online such as Trend Micro. Several Spyware programs such as Microsoft Antispyware, spybot, adaware, Xfree, etc. used to search for spyware/adware. Nothing located.

Any answers anyone??

Techlady


----------

